# Outlook 2007 und Alice Konto



## thekiller (30. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche jetzt schonne 3/4tel Stunde mir ein Alice-eMail Konto in Outlook anzulegen...

Die Daten sind alle richtig eingegeben, zumindest wenn man nach diesem Tutorial geht...
http://www.alice-dsl.de/kundencente...alice_produkte/anleitung_pk_standardemail.pdf

Aber in Outlook wird mir immer gesagt, dass Benutzername oder Passwort falsch seien. Ich hab jede erdenkliche Möglichkeit ausprobiert aber nichts geht.

Hat es von Euch jemand geschafft ein Konto anzulegen? Wenn ja welche einstellungen habt Ihr genommen?

MfG Manuel

PS.: Andere eMail-Konten funktionieren einwandfrei bei mir, nur die von Alice nicht...


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

wer sagt dir immer, dass es falsch ist?
Falls dies der Button "Kontoeinsellungen testen" ist...den kannst du vergessen, der sagt auch mal nein, wenn alles OK ist 

Zu Alice kann ich dir leider nichts sagen


----------



## thekiller (1. Oktober 2008)

Ja unter anderem auch da, aber auch wenn ich das Konto anlege ohne den Test bekomm ich spätestens, wenn ich eine Nachricht mit diesem Konto senden will das Fenster("Netzwerk-Kennwort Eingeben") mit der Meldung, dass Benutzername oder Passwort falsch sind...


----------

